# Best way to wash a climbing rope ??? (covered in dog crap)



## tree.bro.NZ (Aug 18, 2011)

Its sad to say that i've never washed any of my ropes, so i've got know idea what works or what will damage my rope.
My ropes got about half a meter of dog crap spread over it and it wasn't pleasant coiling back up. I should have really checked out the site first but it was one of those jobs hahaha "Get up, get it down and get home".


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 18, 2011)

Throw it in a pillow case or daisy chain it and put it in the washing machine. warm wash, non detergent soap.


----------



## Grace Tree (Aug 18, 2011)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Throw it in a pillow case or daisy chain it and put it in the washing machine. warm wash, non detergent soap.


 What he said but I use detergent. Daisy chain and put a couple of nylon ties on the end.
Phil


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 18, 2011)

I lived in a flat full of mountaineers, cavers, climbers and general pursuit chasers, it was quite common to find a climbing rope or two on the floor of the shower, once 6 people had soaped and stomped all over it, they came out pretty clean!


----------



## treeoperations (Aug 18, 2011)

daisy chain it, hang it from something blast it with the hose then into the machine with a small amount of soap and sweet as, just be weary some machines dont cope with the rope, my washing machine with no agitator is useless and it wont do spin with rope inside.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 18, 2011)

treeoperations said:


> daisy chain it, hang it from something blast it with the hose then into the machine with a small amount of soap and sweet as, just be weary some machines dont cope with the rope, my washing machine with no agitator is useless and it wont do spin with rope inside.


 
I with him... the wife would cut my nuts off if I tossed anything covered in dog #### in the washing machine.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 18, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I with him... the wife would cut my nuts off if I tossed anything covered in dog #### in the washing machine.


 
You have never left a skid mark or have any kids?  No seriously a commercial laundry place and wool lite in a pillow case or mesh nylon bag with cold water and flake it out to dry over a cloths line, fan optional.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Aug 19, 2011)

flushcut said:


> You have never left a skid mark or have any kids?  No seriously a commercial laundry place and wool lite in a pillow case or mesh nylon bag with cold water and flake it out to dry over a cloths line, fan optional.


 
does that work well with pine sap, did a large white pine today that was lighting stuck, she was oozing from everywhere..


----------



## flushcut (Aug 20, 2011)

Not perfectly but well enough.


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 20, 2011)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I lived in a flat full of mountaineers, cavers, climbers and general pursuit chasers, it was quite common to find a climbing rope or two on the floor of the shower, once 6 people had soaped and stomped all over it, they came out pretty clean!


 
Yeah, the rope was clean, but the next guy to use it got athletes foot on his hands! Put it in a sack of some kind for sure or you'll have tons of fun untangling that shiz. Made that mistake once even after I was warned.


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, and do it at the laundramat. Its more than worth it just to see the looks on peoples faces when you pull a rope out.....


----------



## tree.bro.NZ (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahahahahaa too much guys for the help. I've got to say the commercial laundry sounds good, keeps the #### out of my washer.


----------



## tree.bro.NZ (Aug 22, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> Oh yeah, and do it at the laundramat. Its more than worth it just to see the looks on peoples faces when you pull a rope out.....


 

I've got to try that ! worth the $5 lol


----------



## Ricky008 (Aug 22, 2011)

For reference:

HOWTO: Create a Climbing Rope Washer


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 22, 2011)

If you are using a front loading washing machine, stay away from the ones with plastic windows if you are just daisy chaining. If you're putting in a sack, should be alright.

Synthetic rubbing on plastic can damage the rope and or window.


----------



## coolbrze (Aug 22, 2011)

This may be a stupid question, but what's daisy chain it mean?


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 22, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;8F7eS3TmQiU]http://youtu.be/8F7eS3TmQiU[/video]


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 22, 2011)

coolbrze said:


> This may be a stupid question, but what's daisy chain it mean?



There are no stupid questions.


----------



## troythetreeman (Aug 23, 2011)

i daisy chain all my ropes for storage, they wont come undone or tangle that way, no matter which one of your ground guys puts his fingers on it
and to wash, use the laundry mat or your wife will kill you


----------



## troythetreeman (Aug 23, 2011)

i just watched that video... if you start at the ends, you dont need to find the middle...


----------



## tree.bro.NZ (Aug 23, 2011)

coolbrze said:


> This may be a stupid question, but what's daisy chain it mean?


 
its pretty much making a long rope short, i double the rope then tie an over hand, then keep pulling and feeding sections through the loops ( if that makes sense hahah) theres bound to be some videos etc that will show you.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 23, 2011)

coolbrze said:


> This may be a stupid question, but what's daisy chain it mean?


 

holy crap how the heck you going to carry your parachute back if you dont daisy chain your lines... come on troop.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 23, 2011)

I HATE PEOPLE WHO DONT CLEAN UP AFTER THEIR DOG WHEN THEY KNOW WEZA COMING.


----------



## DangerTree (Aug 30, 2011)

The best way to clean dog crap of your rope is Knock on the clients door and ask them nicely to remove their feces from your rope or there will be an additional charge of say 350 dollars applied to the bill!


----------



## DangerTree (Aug 30, 2011)

troythetreeman said:


> i daisy chain all my ropes for storage, they wont come undone or tangle that way, no matter which one of your ground guys puts his fingers on it
> and to wash, use the laundry mat or your wife will kill you


 
Just get buckets and coil the rope and throw it in. When you need to use the rope place the bucket under the tree and go( no tangles guaranteed) easy to store and keeps dirt and grime off ropes in the truck.


----------



## tree.bro.NZ (Aug 30, 2011)

DangerTree said:


> The best way to clean dog crap of your rope is Knock on the clients door and ask them nicely to remove their feces from your rope or there will be an additional charge of say 350 dollars applied to the bill!


 
haha yeah thats what i should have done. I can tell you thats whats exactly happening next time ! 
or maybe even easier just look for the #### first hahah.


----------



## tree md (Aug 30, 2011)

I keep all of my ropes in bags these days so they don't get to dirty or ####ty. But yea, I wash mine in a front loader with Ivory soap at the laundry mat periodically when they need it.


----------



## Rick Marvin (Jul 24, 2018)

DangerTree said:


> The best way to clean dog crap of your rope is Knock on the clients door and ask them nicely to remove their feces from your rope or there will be an additional charge of say 350 dollars applied to the bill!


I put in my terms and conditions that there will be a $60 fee per pile of animal byproduct being dealt with


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 24, 2018)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I lived in a flat full of mountaineers, cavers, climbers and general pursuit chasers, it was quite common to find a climbing rope or two on the floor of the shower, once 6 people had soaped and stomped all over it, they came out pretty clean!



And full of pubes. Ewww


----------



## Rick Marvin (Jul 24, 2018)

TreEmergencyB said:


> does that work well with pine sap, did a large white pine today that was lighting stuck, she was oozing from everywhere..


Simple green is amazing go to Wal-Mart but a $ .97 mesh laundry bag buy a gallon of simple green. Put your rope in the bag throw in the wash with 2 or so cups simple green. Your rope will come out looking and feeling basically new, no matter what is on it. As a bonus it will clean the machine so you will be doing your wife a favor.


----------

